# Looking for a do it all worm drive.



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> Here's a comparison test with worm drive saws trouncing hypoids:
> 
> http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1492&articleID=501442&artnum=1
> 
> ...


They never really trounce hypoids they stand behind worm drives due to it being the original tried and tested gear system.

Hypoid gears are tried and tested as well just in larger applications. 

TOTT magazine used to fancy the yellow brand too much in the past.:whistling


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

jiffy said:


> They never really trounce hypoids they stand behind worm drives due to it being the original tried and tested gear system.
> 
> Hypoid gears are tried and tested as well just in larger applications.
> 
> TOTT magazine used to fancy the yellow brand too much in the past.:whistling


:lol: Trust you me, I'm no fanboy of DeFault anymore! :lol:

(look for upcoming video post of me demolishing a 
DeFault compressor then lighting it on fire soon!)

But, I have to ask, when it comes down to it,
all theory aside & what's on paper aside, 
does a hypoid beat a worm drive? 

To me, it's like saying Truck A has X 300#/' amount of torque and Truck B has X 350#/' torque. 
All that's good, well and fine, but when it comes down to putting the rubber to the road,
which gets that torque to the work? 

Truck A could still win even if on paper it isn't as strong as Truck B. 

I've learned the hard way to "not" like tools where it's lubricants aren't changed regularly. If there's one thing I've learned about tools is that oil always breaks down and should be changed as needed. 

But hey! 

Dat's just me! 

:cheesygri


----------



## SHI (Jul 7, 2009)

*saw*

I have craftsman worm drive the saw is 20 years old.I have cut brick block studs plywood everything with it has not let me down yet.I blow it out with air after every job.. good luck dave


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Yup hypoids are more efficient but we're talking about a little saw here so it may be splitting hairs.


With a fine enough blade, I can split as many hairs as you need. :w00t:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Yup hypoids are more efficient but we're talking about a little saw here so it may be splitting hairs.


Believe it or not they are infact less efficient because of the rub areas. They have higher friction than straight and worm drives but are more durable and can handle a lot of more TQ. That's why they ain't normally used in cars but trucks.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> The worm drive is not as efficient as a hypoid gear, and such trucks invariably have a very large differential housing, with a correspondingly large volume of gear oil, to absorb and dissipate the heat created.


BUT Wikipedia can't lie!


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Thumbs up for the Skill also. One of the 1st tools I bought back in the 80s. It's been rebuilt once by Skill. Still kicking. I run an 8" dry blade on it mostly so it's had a hard life.


----------



## timberrat (Jun 18, 2010)

older mag 77 all the way by far superior to others:thumbup:


----------

